# Anti bodies after surgery



## skimordiegirl (Mar 10, 2011)

What should I expect after surgery, with having graves disease... will all of the antibodies go down?

I just learned that TSI antibodies can remain high, why is this and how does this happen?

Is there a natural way to get these antibodies, especially the TSI antibodies to go down? Does selenium work for that?

Thank you!explode


----------



## melissa_24141 (Jun 29, 2011)

skimordiegirl said:


> What should I expect after surgery, with having graves disease... will all of the antibodies go down?
> 
> I just learned that TSI antibodies can remain high, why is this and how does this happen?
> 
> ...


I don't know. I have some of the same questions. Someone will be along to answer this shortly  I can tell you tHAT 3 years after my radiation and me being hypo now with a TSH of 41...my TSI is still almost 300 
I hope we find out soon cause I'm worried about my eyes...


----------



## skimordiegirl (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi! I haven't gotten my thyroid out yet, but my Dr. said I can't get RAI because I have some vision issues that may or may not be related to TED. My left eye buldges a little bit, but not much, but I have weird vision issues. I am suspecting that mine must be through the roof. My TAb, I think thats what it's called, was over 1,000, all while my other labs were in range. It's like only my antibodies are staying high. Arggggg. I wish all this stuff would run it's course. I've read the TED can take a year or 2 to pass, but this has been 3 years now


----------



## skimordiegirl (Mar 10, 2011)

Melissa, were your TSI antibodies and TAb or maybe it's TPO antibodies I am thinking of, were those all super high before your RAI?


----------



## melissa_24141 (Jun 29, 2011)

skimordiegirl said:


> Melissa, were your TSI antibodies and TAb or maybe it's TPO antibodies I am thinking of, were those all super high before your RAI?


Just my TSI antibodies. I can't really remember exactly. I went back and looked and 3 weeks ago it was 260 and 2 years ago it was 310. So they are slowly going down. I have been told that stress can bring those antibodies up. I've been trying to get answers too


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

I have Hashi's and my antibodies were not cooperating after surgery. My TPO went up and only creeped down by a small amount a few months after.

But, about 3 1/2 months ago I decided to go gluten free in an attempt to lower them. I'm happy to say they did finally go down by a decent amount, so I'm remaining GF.

I also eat two brazil nuts per day for selenium, which is also supposed to help.

Yes, stress can have an effect on antibodies. Illness, emotional or physical stress, my endo said even the surgery itself is a stress on the body.

I feel that I have some other immune issues going on too, but have not gotten to the bottom of them yet. But I'm trying the GF and selenium to help where it can.


----------



## skimordiegirl (Mar 10, 2011)

I have been doing gluten free now for a few months hoping it would help with my vision... nothing so far... will see how it does on my antibodies on my next appt. I never even thought to eat brazil nuts for the selenium instead of a supplement... great idea!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

skimordiegirl said:


> What should I expect after surgery, with having graves disease... will all of the antibodies go down?
> 
> I just learned that TSI antibodies can remain high, why is this and how does this happen?
> 
> ...


TSIs may also bind to other target components located in the tissues that surround the eyeballs and the tissues that lie directly beneath the surface of the skin. This may lead to the development of thyroid eye disease and pretibial myxedema associated with Graves' disease.

http://www.hopkinsmedicine.org/endocrine/graves/Answer.asp?QuestionID=22

Here is what seems to work though. You have the surgery and then you and your doctor should be on a mission to keep your TSH suppressed. Keeping the TSH suppressed works like that w/many antibodies and immunoglobulins believe that or not.

Then concentrate on healthy life-style changes especially by removing stressors from your life.


----------



## melissa_24141 (Jun 29, 2011)

Andros said:


> TSIs may also bind to other target components located in the tissues that surround the eyeballs and the tissues that lie directly beneath the surface of the skin. This may lead to the development of thyroid eye disease and pretibial myxedema associated with Graves' disease.
> 
> http://www.hopkinsmedicine.org/endocrine/graves/Answer.asp?QuestionID=22
> 
> ...


I'd have to leave the ole man, the teenagers, and find a roomie...no stress, haha


----------



## skimordiegirl (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi Andros,

Thank you for replying back. So TSH suppression doesn't occur on its own after the TT is done? What are TSH suppressors?

LOL at Melissa! Isn't this the truth!! I keep telling my husband I am going to go away for the weekend to have some me time in order to do anything good for myself hahaha.

:hugs:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

melissa_24141 said:


> I'd have to leave the ole man, the teenagers, and find a roomie...no stress, haha


ROLF!! Anyway; lay down the law. I do. I don't answer the phone after 5PM, I don't watch TV much if at all and definitely not after 5PM; I follow a stict diet and do not let anything interfere w/my exercise etc..

I love reading so that is what I do in the PM and I make sure I have a giant bowl of popcorn popped in olive oil w/tumeric and chipotle generously sprinkled on. Ha, ha!!

At first every one was shocked. Now every one is adjusted. It just takes time to iron out. Actually, Hubby Dear has slowly but surely gotten on the band wagon much to his benefit. He is now eating healthier and walks w/me every day. We are retired. I brought the free weights up out of the basement and we do "reps" in the driveway. Walk, do reps, walk, do reps and so it goes.


----------



## skimordiegirl (Mar 10, 2011)

Andros,

How do you suppress TSH after TT surgery? Is it the T3 or T4 or something else that I would be taking. I want to take something like Armour... but is isn't that TSH??


----------

